# pet therapy classes?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never seen a class for that, but I have had many dogs pass the tests. Excellent basic obedience was required, as well as being stable around all kinds of people, noises, smells, and hospital equipment.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

there is a senior care center here that is offering the class. it's $90 but you get it refunded in total if you take the dog that went through the training there two times a month for the next six months. 

i'm waiting on a call back from the director of the program to see what else is involved and what kind of training she'll need to prove she has to get accepted.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would find out if the class is a preparation class for one of the big therapy dog organizations (Therapy Dogs International, Therapy Dogs Incorporated etc...)

Classes are not a _requirement_ for those organizations. Well run classes can be fun and I would never discourage anyone from taking them, but they are not a requirement to participate in an TDI or TDInc. evaluation.

The senior center may want to address specific issues that occur in their center and evaluate teams themselves according to their own criteria. They may feel that the best way to address them is to hold their own classes - kudos to them (love their incentive program)...
IMO one of the big benefits of being tested and affiliated with one of the organizations is the liability insurance. If you were to take their class, I would still opt to be evaluated and affiliated with TDI or TDInc. - just in case....


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i will ask about the certification when she calls back. the article does mention the dog getting certified.

the article about it is below. they are doing some of the funding in honor of a local woman who was a nurse who died trying to save her Golden when he fell through some thin ice last winter.

http://myrecordjournal.com/site/tab1.cfm?newsid=20238980&BRD=2755&PAG=461&dept_id=592709&rfi=6


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a facility that really 'gets it'...
I would just get clarification re: insurance and who does the certification and then go for it!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

just to be clear - meaning i should make sure that they are adding us to their insurance in case something happens? or, that i should check into additional insurance in case something happens.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Talk to my friend Robin Brown in Michigan. You can Google Obedience Dynamics. Her email address is there. You can tell her I sent you...LOL I believe she certifies and tests for Delta. She also has a group of Therapy dogs that go out together. She's a great person and is always willing to share.

The trainers at PawsnEffect (Delta) also have email addresses, but I don't always get answers from them, even when they are about signing up for another class.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Verify that, if it is their own program, they will be adding you to their policy upon completion of their course while in their facility.

If that is not something that they intend to do....then I would take the class _and _ independently search out and be evaluated by TDI or TDInc so you can be covered through their insurance.

The third possibility is that they will have their own course and, at the end, have TDI or TDInc. evaluate the class participants...

I didnt sleep last night - I hope that makes sense! LOLOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you like TDI rather than Delta? What are the major differences Mary? I'm also wondering if there is a database for all dogs that have passed their TD training and are certified. Does such a database exist?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a very good Thread.
I do Pet Therapy but never had a class offered to me.
I want to learn more.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I went through the delta program with a llama, it was wonderful. sadly that boy is now retired & it was many years ago. I miss seeing the residents faces light up when my big boy stepped off the elevator. I'm sure lots has changed since then, I'd love to do the program again with Blush.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Do you like TDI rather than Delta? What are the major differences Mary? I'm also wondering if there is a database for all dogs that have passed their TD training and are certified. Does such a database exist?


The differences between Delta and TDI are relatively significant...required vaccines, restrictions on what you can feed (one doesn't allow dogs to eat raw food). For me the deal-breaker was the vaccine requirements. There are some procedure variances - and some locations - we have places up here that are ONLY Delta facilities and some that are only TDV (independant VT based org - closer to TDI rules than Delta)...Some organizations ask you to document every visit (where, when, with who), some don't have any visitiation requirements...I'd suggest you look at all of your options and see what works for you...

Erica


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Do you like TDI rather than Delta? What are the major differences Mary? I'm also wondering if there is a database for all dogs that have passed their TD training and are certified. Does such a database exist?


Delta Society tests different species - dogs/cats/rabbits/llamas/miniature horses etc...I have no problem with that...Last I checked....(months ago) we didnt have any Delta testers in our state...

Just as Erica said, there are also local and regional Therapy dog groups...

The "TDIs" are very similar - TDI - Therapy Dogs International and TDInc. - Therapy dogs Incorporated...
I chose TDInternational because there were more testers in our area...simple as that. 
HOWEVER...I much prefer the testing/observing procedures of Therapy Dogs Incorporated...

With TDInternational you take your test in a somewhat artificial environment, send in your paperwork and a check and then you are on your own...
With TD Incorporated...in addition to the 'test' you go on observed trials in actual facilities.
I am not familiar with the testing/observing procedures of Delta...

Erica brings up and important point...some facilities prefer certain organizations over others....so if there is a certain place you want to visit. It is worth a call to see if they have a preference.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope you all will share some of this info on our social group page. It's all about Service Dogs, Therapy Dogs, K9s in Classroom, etc :
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/group.php?groupid=13


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I never took a specific class. My boys had taken all the obedience classes up to testing for CD. They had their GCC. 

Selka passed the Delta Society test. I think I did do some reading and went to a meeting so I knew what would be required to pass the test. I thought it was very strict and covered about anything you could imagine a dog having to deal with.
I know there are many other groups and organizations now that have therapy dog tests of various requirements. Some are very simple and almost any dog could pass as long as it doesn't bite. I am glad Selka passed one of the most complete and thorough.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

There's a pet therapy organization in CT called Tails of Joy. They offer classes in different locations, maybe they could be of help. Their website is
www.tailsofjoy.org. Good luck, Faith would be great.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> I hope you all will share some of this info on our social group page. It's all about Service Dogs, Therapy Dogs, K9s in Classroom, etc :
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/group.php?groupid=13


 
THANKS FOR THAT LINK!  i should really look around the groups stuff more often!


i have found out that it's the Delta Society program, so i have to get to their website and get more info


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Delta Society tests different species - dogs/cats/rabbits/llamas/miniature horses etc...I have no problem with that...Last I checked....(months ago) we didnt have any Delta testers in our state...
> 
> Just as Erica said, there are also local and regional Therapy dog groups...
> 
> ...


This is all very interesting. I can understand why some of the organizations make you document visits, etc. I took a few classes in Recreational Therapy (I worked as a CNA, too) and the paperwork involved is incredible. It is very possible if a facility uses Therapy Dogs as part of the RT program, they would need to document everything by law. At least it was like this in the late 80's. 

Policies regarding feeding Raw and vaccinations is interesting and I understand the reasoning for that, too. I just never thought about it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I've never seen a class for that, but I have had many dogs pass the tests. Excellent basic obedience was required, as well as being stable around all kinds of people, noises, smells, and hospital equipment.


Which tests are you referring to?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Do you like TDI rather than Delta? What are the major differences Mary? I'm also wondering if there is a database for all dogs that have passed their TD training and are certified. Does such a database exist?


The TDI test is given every year at Goldstock.
Chloe passed it but they didn't refer me to even one facility in my area.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> THANKS FOR THAT LINK!  i should really look around the groups stuff more often!
> 
> 
> i have found out that it's the Delta Society program, so i have to get to their website and get more info


I know you have a training facility closer to you, but I think Kathy Shea at PawsnEffect trains and certifies for Delta. I think she is still there. Good luck! Oh, and I think Yale New Haven Hospital does have at least one TD. I read an article about the this a long time ago.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, for this instance, i'm doing the training program that this specific facility is offering and ultimately they test you for Delta. i might have to look into the TDI one if she does well.

i've found some research and the things they train for are very interesting - 

accepting petting calmly from a clumsy stranger, or accepting a sudden group of people surrounding and petting them


and, it's not called "pet therapy" it's called "animal assisted activites" or "animal assisted therapy"


----------

